

The Moral Animal - jacoblyles
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/24/opinion/the-moral-animal.html

======
jejones3141
I always figured that religious belief might be advantageous as a sort of
placebo. If you think that an omnipotent deity is on your side, you won't be
paralyzed by fear on the battlefield/looking for a job/etc.

~~~
WalterSear
I have a pet theory that it is also driven by the subconscious memories of
toddler-hood, when the world was a blurry place full of omnipotent beings that
magically carried you places, took care of you and told you not to put your
hand on the stove.

The article was a pisspoor knocking of strawmen and spouting one's book. The
world is not being driven into the ground by individualism - it's being driven
into the ground by conformism.

The voids and ennui that are an inevitable part of social change are being
filled with new social behaviours and interactions - they may not completely
encompass the needs of society yet, but then, religion doesn't any more, as
more and more people are learning to think for themselves, rather than falling
back on conformist superstitions.

Religion's time has passed, and thank goodness for that.

